# The other end of the leash



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I love this book too. I am amazed at the subtleties regarding reading canine behavior and body language. Patricia M is not only informative but also entertaining.

DH and I were picking up the poodles from daycare last week, and he wanted to pet a Doberman that was there at the same time. I saw a rigid body, hard stare, chest pushed forward and her lips were pushed forward and very tense. DH had his body facing her dead on and staring at her (she was a beautiful Dobe!) so I asked him to turn to the side and not stare her in the face - give her some space and relieve the pressure. Needless to say, he did not take the opportunity to pet the doberman - maybe next time!

I have several of PM's books and prior to reading them, I would have been oblivious to the warning signs that poor Dobe was throwing off like a blinking neon marquee!!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I insist on kisses too! I felt disappointed when I first got Leroy as a puppy because he wouldn't make eye contact. I knew all the things about canine behavior, body language, and the implications of staring, but I thought "I'm your momma, why dont you want to look at me?!" As he got older he started to make eye contact and now it's a normal thing between us. I cup his head in between my hands and stare deeply into his big brown eyes. Then we do lots of licks and hugging. I also do this with my cats. I read that for felines, it's a compliment when they slowly blink at you or sleep around you because they don't see you as a threat and their need to be wide-eyed and alert in minimal.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love PM's books - and her blog. Both of mine enjoy eye contact, as long as my eyes are soft and not staring - and Poppy loves to try and lick my mouth in true puppy fashion. I am wondering how many years of me telling her I don't like having my face licked it is going to take before she stops seizing the opportunity of me yawning in the morning to dab her tongue into my mouth - YUCK!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Among books used for "Aggression" are by Brenda Aloff. Jean Donaldson, and Emma Parsons. Very good ideas that helped.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

petitpie said:


> Among books used for "Aggression" are by ... Emma Parsons. Very good ideas that helped.


I love her book Click to Calm: Healing the Aggressive Dog


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting a 3 pack of her books on Amazon ... including "The other end of the leash!" Thanks for the posting


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I do a piercing stare when I'm reprimanding Leroy and I have a finger pointed at him. I don't have to say anything cause he feels my intensity. This is the time he tries to avoid eye contact lol


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This book looks amazing! I just ordered it along with a few other from the same author.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

I loved The Other End of the Leash....now I'll have to check out her blog - thanks for the tip, fjm!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I also enjoyed the book very much and now that you posted it made me look over at my bookshelves of Dog Books I have not really paid much attention to lately. Another good one is "The Latchkey Dog" - how the way you live shapes the behavior of the dog you love. (Maybe I need to reread this now with Mr. Sunny residing here, eh?)


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Patricia McConnell is great. I love her books; she's clear and straightforward, and a very inventive trainer. I've heard her seminars are fantastic, but haven't yet had the chance to see her.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I just got my 3 books I ordered by Patricia McConnell for some weekend reading, "I'll Be Home Soon" (how to prevent and treat separation anxiety, "The Cautious Canine" (how to help dogs conquer their fears) and "Family Friendly dog Training" - a six week program for you and your dog. I, too, like her stuff and figure the more I can read, the better for us!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Separation Anxiety: Interesting, one section talks about what causes Separation Anxiety and one of the causes can be "Dogs who've never been alone" -- BINGO -- and it goes on to say.......they've spent their life surrounded by other dogs.....and while you may think moving them to a luxurious house is a treat, they're scared to death". Well, he's not scared to death, but "adjusting to being alone all day" AND "dog walkers" probably can take some getting used to.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy isn't left alone too often. BUT, soon after he turned one, a lightbulb went off in his head - he acts a lot better when I bring him to work with me (grooming salon). He still needs improvement, but he acts a lot better not jumping up at the window and crying when he's separated by a few feet. I'll have to check out those books! I also cannot wait till he turns two!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

tokipoke: One thing I always wonder about was what Sunny was like as a pup, etc., although I remember the puppy stage with Jake and he was a handful -- however, from the day I got him he was home by himself when I was at work, never saw the inside of a crate (except for vet visits), never had an accident unless it really was one (sick, etc.) and he had a pretty good life, too. He did have a walker everyday -- from pretty much day 1, too. But remembering back, he was a little terror....


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Separation Anxiety: Interesting, one section talks about what causes Separation Anxiety and one of the causes can be "Dogs who've never been alone" -- BINGO -- and it goes on to say.......they've spent their life surrounded by other dogs.....and while you may think moving them to a luxurious house is a treat, they're scared to death". Well, he's not scared to death, but "adjusting to being alone all day" AND "dog walkers" probably can take some getting used to.


Ya, this is T's problem. He lived with his breeder until 6 mos. (surrounded by dogs), lived with me for a couple of months (wasn't the best being left alone...), lived at the show kennel for 3 months (always surrounded by dogs).


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Her book The Cautious Canine is really good for those dealing with things like fear. It's a very short book (about the size of a chapter), but is a very comprehensive discussion of counter-conditioning.

The Other End of the Leash is amazing. The subtleties of command sounds (pitch, duration, etc.) was fascinating. I started applying them right away, especially to calm the dogs down, and it was a huge lightbulb moment for me. This book is a must read for sure.

Greg


----------

